# Données fabrication iMac G5



## lito (29 Janvier 2005)

A partir du numéro de série,
comment peut-on connaître ou découvrir la date et le lieu de fabrication des iMac G5 ?
Merci.
a+


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

tout est expliquer dans 
ce sujet


----------

